# Central Texas Digging



## webe992 (Jul 6, 2021)

I went digging with my dad today and we found this rare Carl Grau drugstore bottle from Taylor, Texas. My dad had dug 5 bottles of various sizes from this druggist when he was a teenager and said this is one of the hardest druggists to find from Taylor. We also dug shards to an Emerald green JJ Thames also from Taylor. The last time we went digging we found about 35 slick drugstores so it was nice to finally find something embossed!


----------



## Fenndango (Jul 6, 2021)

I like that green shard!


----------



## webe992 (Aug 3, 2021)

A fellow Central Texas digger sent me a photo of this bottle that she found.  Neither of us have been able to find anything about it and were hoping someone might be able give us some insight.  It looks like an SO, maybe snake oil?


----------



## Fenndango (Aug 3, 2021)

Is it ABM?


----------



## webe992 (Aug 3, 2021)

Yes, the seam goes all the way to the top.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 3, 2021)

Reminds me of an embalming fluid bottle.


----------



## webe992 (Sep 7, 2021)

Went digging today with my brother and dad...after four hours of digging in the Texas heat we found a local drugstore bottle, Daliet. This is the second Daliet I’ve dug and turned the day from almost a big bust to a huge success. I’m still after a whole soda bottle but I’ll take a local drugstore any day of the week.


----------



## zsmith333 (Feb 17, 2022)

Does anyone know if creeks in central Texas are worth looking in? Going out there in april and would love to do some creek hunting


----------



## Clayton J. Migl (Mar 6, 2022)

zsmith333 said:


> Does anyone know if creeks in central Texas are worth looking in? Going out there in april and would love to do some creek hunting



Oh yes, there are some really good ones I have spotted but haven’t gone in. Creeks are the gift that keeps giving; they always wash new stuff out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Mar 6, 2022)

nhpharm said:


> Reminds me of an embalming fluid bottle.



Embalming fluid would have ounce markings on one of the sides. That one of my favorite collectible genres. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

